# golden retrievers change lives



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great video, amazing what Service dogs can do for people.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

That was one thing that we heard over and over at Canine Assistants - "the dog makes my wheelchair disappear". Our recipients who people ignored were now having people coming to speak to them about their dogs. They really are remarkable!


----------

